# *3 vampire bats fly into a bar...



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

...first one says, "I'll have a glass of blood." The second says, "I'll have a glass of blood too." Then the third one says, "I'll just have a plasma please." So the bartendar leans over and says, "lemme get this straight, that's two bloods and a blood light?"

*Just a little bat humor provided by our bat hunting guide (so don't blame me if it's *baddy*, bwahahahaha...)


----------



## Nightmare99 (Oct 2, 2005)

I found it funny.And for people who think I'm crazy...I had an ice cap from Tim Hortons....
But yeah,I found it funny.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

A skeleton walks into a bar and orders a beer & a mop.


----------



## FreakyL (Oct 9, 2004)

A skeleton walks into a bar and fractures his skull. 

Sorry a little Fozzy Bear humor.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Haha there not that funny if you dont get them.
hahaha that's the funny part.


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Two skeletons walk into a bar. Ouch, ouch.


----------

